

Ask HN: maintaining a code portfolio and personal app store - nzjames

Are there any websites/services that combine version control, project management (wiki,bug tracker) that would also be suitable as a portfolio?<p>I want to put my work/projects in one place
Some might provide full source access 
Some might just be project info and pictures (no code)
Projects could be published or private
Software could be for sale<p>I'm getting at something like a sortfolio.com for hackers whose needs might vary but who could benefit from some structure and organisation.  It can take a long time before ones happy to release software but if it only took a click to do it can't be left in the to hard basket for ever.<p>Pretty open question.  Thoughts?
======
Jun8
AFAIK, it's hard to get all the functionality you list on one place because
different systems focus on different things. Trac
(<http://trac.edgewall.org/>) is the choice for a lot of people for project
management, it includes a bug tracker, a wiki and is pretty mature.

Dropbox and Git combination works like a charm to store pretty much
everything. Rather than waste a lot of time organizing your stuff, you can
write a quick application using Lucene that will perform full-text search on
text and tags.

~~~
nzjames
I'm happy with the technical stuff. I've used Trac, BitBucket and tried Git
Hub before. I haven't run Git on Dropbox but I could see how that makes the
backed up repo nice and easy.

But making projects presentable to potential clients/users is where I'm coming
up short.

------
hellotoby
<http://unfuddle.com/> does this. Although I'm not sure how you would use it
as a portfolio.

